# Skeletons - Which One?



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, for our Pirate theme this year, I've been searching for some skeletons. 

I've already purchased 4 Pose-N-Stays from Costco for dirt cheap. 39.99. 

These are ok for background skeletons, but I want something with more articulation for skeletons that will be up close. 

In searching websites, I keep seeing Budget Barts, Bargain Barneys, and 4th quality Buckeys among others. Never purchased one of these. Any recommendations? 

I am making a rum drinking pirate. So I need a skeleton that has the articulation to convincingly hold a light weight rum bottle prop. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't make a recommendation, but have you seen this video about 4th quality buckies?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I have 9 of the Boneyard Bargain Bucky skeletons. They are very heavy compared to the Costco variety. (around 40 pounds) You do know you can take heat gun to a the hands of the Costco skeletons and with a little Apoxie Sculpt, you can make them unbelievable.









I didn't make these, Bobzilla, the great and talented, made these for my Ollie G. Mucklebones skeleton. He separated the fingers and flexed them a bit using a heat gun, and then shaped them with Apoxie Sculpt. You can make them hold things, like bottles, stirring sticks for a Cauldron Creep, etc.


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

You can get the pose n stay ones at Home Depot for about $10 cheaper. Not sure if Costco will price match.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-with-LED-Illumination-5349-60272HD/205828003


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like a touch of arthritis in those hands 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I have 9 of the Boneyard Bargain Bucky skeletons. They are very heavy compared to the Costco variety. (around 40 pounds) You do know you can take heat gun to a the hands of the Costco skeletons and with a little Apoxie Sculpt, you can make them unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're looking for articulation in the hands, none of them have it so you'll need to look into doing as P5 suggested and applying heat to let you mold the hands into the shape you want. Another thing she noted is the weight of the buckeys - considerably more than the Pose'n'Stay. You will come to appreciate the difference when you have to move them around more than once while setting up

Buckeys also have visible metal hardware at the joints, which you will need to cover with clothing in order to sell the illusion of a real skeleton.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Good points Roxy! I love my Bucky's but all the metal showing kind of kills the whole, "Look! A real skeleton" vibe and it's hard to pose their hands as the metal bars and wire make it hard to make them grip. I usually just wire my hands in the poses I want. You can use hot glue, but then if you want to change the pose, you have to pick the glue off. The Costco and Target and Home Depot skeletons are lightweight and honestly from 20 feet away, they kind of all look the same. The other thing is, the Bucky's have a skull cap.....the lightweight skeletons don't. Plus, the cost for the Bucky is substantially more than the Costco skellies. All that being said....I have a skeleton addiction....and in my humble opinion...you can NEVER have too may skeletons.


----------

